# Singing in the Rain....



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

In contrast to Marzi's fab beach day with Lizzie and her 3, yesterday we had torrential rain so the boys' new coats got their first outing; they fitted a treat, which was a bit concerning as they were too big for them just a couple of short weeks ago when we bought them!  Amazing how quickly they are growing.

Was pleased with how dry they kept their bodies, just their heads and legs were wet when we got home, much better than previous rainy-day walks when they took the best part of the day to dry out!  

Here are some pics...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! look at how cute they are!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It was a wet day yesterday!
Lovely pics, looking fab in their matching coats, red definitely looks good on black. - I won't state the obvious......
Except - see Karen......I'm not the only one!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They look great - but haven't they grown - big boys now....
Such a shame the little squidgy puppy stage doesn't last a little bit longer.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehehe... 

Topsy turvy... We need auto photo turn!

Their coats look fab though!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It was a wet day yesterday!
> Lovely pics, looking fab in their matching coats, red definitely looks good on black. - I won't state the obvious......
> Except - see Karen......I'm not the only one!


Tracey!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Marzi said:


> They look great - but haven't they grown - big boys now....
> Such a shame the little squidgy puppy stage doesn't last a little bit longer.


I know what you mean Marzi, although when they are wet they look HALF the size they usually do, with all that lovely fluff!!!  They are certainly growing up fast, nice to see their personalities developing though...Alfie was always a cuddler, Dexter preferred to sit at your feet, but lately he's becoming much more of a sofa/lap snuggler too, its lovely (until they move and I'm left with a rapidly chilling off warm spot where they were sat!)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Hehehe...
> 
> Topsy turvy... We need auto photo turn!
> 
> Their coats look fab though!


Oh, are they sideways/upside down? How strange, they are all 100% round the right way on my screen as I look at them...????? Wonder how that happens? I added them via photobucket, and they were the right way round there too...is everyone else getting squiffy views of my pics too?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh, are they sideways/upside down? How strange, they are all 100% round the right way on my screen as I look at them...????? Wonder how that happens? I added them via photobucket, and they were the right way round there too...is everyone else getting squiffy views of my pics too?


They are upside down for me, not to worry I just freeze iPad screen and turn iPad around. 

They looks so cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Tracey!


Haha I do it all the time


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> They are upside down for me, not to worry I just freeze iPad screen and turn iPad around.
> 
> They looks so cute!


Mmmm miss gadget miller - tell me more of this little trick that you boast??
Freeze screen??
I need to know your secret
When I turn my screen, the picture turns with it  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look adorable with their little jackets


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmmmm, very odd, I've now migrated up the wooden hill to Bedfordshire and find that all pics on my iPad are indeed upside down (even though they were right way up on my laptop!?!?  Gotta love technology...NOT!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mmmm miss gadget miller - tell me more of this little trick that you boast??
> Freeze screen??
> I need to know your secret
> When I turn my screen, the picture turns with it  x


Like sooo...


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Like sooo...


Coooooooooool! Thanks Ruth!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Except - see Karen......I'm not the only one! [/QUOTE]

Lol you know I'm soooo not technical at all but this is one thing I do actually get xxx
Did you take the pics with you ipad / iPhone Ali? if so then you took them with your ipad / iPhone the wrong way up even though it shows you the picture correctly it posts it the way you took it. Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh ps ... They look lovely and snuggy in their lovely coats xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Ruth, but 
Mmmmm. I've done that, do I need to press another button as I turn it?
Sorry I am so useless at IT


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol you know I'm soooo not technical at all but this is one thing I do actually get xxx
> Did you take the pics with you ipad / iPhone Ali? if so then you took them with your ipad / iPhone the wrong way up even though it shows you the picture correctly it posts it the way you took it. Xx


Doh!  Took them on my iphone, just about managed to grab it and snap pics in the pouring rain, most definitely didn't check it was the right way round!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Ruth, but
> Mmmmm. I've done that, do I need to press another button as I turn it?
> Sorry I am so useless at IT


Ok so once you've done that, locate the small switch on the right side towards the top of your iPad. Slide it across and the screen will lock in the position you want. It's good for reading in bed if you are holding the iPad a bit skew-whiff!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ok so once you've done that, locate the small switch on the right side towards the top of your iPad. Slide it across and the screen will lock in the position you want. It's good for reading in bed if you are holding the iPad a bit skew-whiff!


Ahhhh now it works! Thanks Ruth top tip, I love finding out new things like that - I was made up to make my iPhone flash when it rings, so much stuff you can do with these gadgets and a know zilch of them x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely boys! Did they keep dry?
I'm interested to know what you thought Tracey meant when she was referring to the photos being upside down....your reply sounded horrified!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Lovely boys! Did they keep dry?
> I'm interested to know what you thought Tracey meant when she was referring to the photos being upside down....your reply sounded horrified!


HaHa exactly - the only obvious to me was upside down pics! 
I wondered what she could if thought I meant....?
Reveal all x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Soooo cute ...love your boys and love their little coats 

My photos went through a stage of being upside down too when I used photobucket ...was very strange 

Think it gives you the option to edit and rotate right/ left etc however that's no use of they look the correct way up to you!! I sometimes see in my library in photobucket that some were on their sides . 

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

OMG!  I'm too embarrassed to say now!  I was thinking it was something to do with the colours (after some of the previous posts I've read!!!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

???? - I'm still not sure i know what you mean ???
Ali - where is your mind at you dirty girl?  x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Pmsl! I think it's still in the post 'Now that's what I call 12"!' ......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And how could I possibly relate your very cute 2 in their new rain coats to Poppy's big black 12 inches????
Ali - your a wrong 'un - I still can't see the connection????? X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

It's probably for the best Tracey, or you'd most likely never speak to me again!  Or I'd be banned from ILMC!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> It's probably for the best Tracey, or you'd most likely never speak to me again!  Or I'd be banned from ILMC!


Hahaha....... You will have to reveal as you will everyone reading this thread puzzled! X
And it couldn't be that bad that I'd think bad of you..... Trust me, I probably think worse & say worse on a daily basis! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I suspect it's something to do with what the old 'what goes black red, black red, black red white......' joke. It did cross my mind when you described the coats but I wouldn't have presumed to sully your lovely thread Ali with my filthy sense of humour......but seeing as you did it anyway, yahoo it's _definitely_ Friday. That's made me giggle after a crap day


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I suspect it's something to do with what the old 'what goes black red, black red, black red white......' joke. It did cross my mind when you described the coats but I wouldn't have presumed to sully your lovely thread Ali with my filthy sense of humour......but seeing as you did it anyway, yahoo it's _definitely_ Friday. That's made me giggle after a crap day


Why change the habit of a lifetime 
What's the answer - I don't know it? X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmmmm.....can't tell if you're being sarcy or naive now.....need a sarcasm font to make things clear


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hate to admit it - but naive! That certainly isn't a trait people would use describe me!!! 
But I do like the idea of a sarcy font hehe. 
You will have to reveal all and put me out of my misery as to why Ali was so shocked at my initial response and what you mens with your red and blacks???
Or if anyone else can help me - please feel free to PM me of its too x rated 
(Probably is coming from Marion) (Typed in sarcy font!) x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tracey I am a preschool teacher, a paragon of virtue, a pillar of the community, I couldn't possible disabuse you of my Miss Hooley-ness. Ask your OH he'll know


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tracey I am a preschool teacher, a paragon of virtue, a pillar of the community, I couldn't possible disabuse you of my Miss Hooley-ness. Ask your OH he'll know


Utter nonsense!! Hehe 
Maybe you'll reveal more after a couple of Friday night wines! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Utter nonsense!! Hehe
> Maybe you'll reveal more after a couple of Friday night wines! X


Are you watching me?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Are you watching me?


Oh yes! Can't believe your in your PJ's already!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You've accessed the webcam!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> You've accessed the webcam!!!!


Hahaha!! No not quiet - a lucky guess, (please don't freak I'm not some weird webcam stalking hacker lol - ask Karen & ruth they know my IT abilities!!)
But I am having a glass of Friday wine in my pj's now the cold dark nights are drawing in.
Thought odds are you probably are too! 
So can you tel me the red & black thing yet? I'm still pondering in a quandary!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You're spot on, except we've just been for the evening walk (and a couple of pints seeing as there was a pub on the canal) and _now_ I'm opening wine and cooking lasagne. When I've finished wielding a slightly blurred and very sharp knife I'll put you out of your red/black misery, if I still have fingers xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha thanks! Maybe I'll be the one with he red face when I get the answer!


----------

